
‘Frostbite’ toes etc. may be signs of hidden Covid-19, especially in young - zimpenfish
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/29/coronavirus-rashes-toes/
======
zimpenfish
Actual title is "‘Frostbite’ toes and other peculiar rashes may be signs of
hidden coronavirus infection, especially in the young" but edited for length.

